# Beer Label Software



## benchick (15/6/10)

Just looking at making up some beer bottle and font tap decal holder labels. anyone have any tips on which software is best to use?


----------



## argon (15/6/10)

chicky said:


> Just looking at making up some beer bottle and font tap decal holder labels. anyone have any tips on which software is best to use?



Adobe Illustrator and Adobe Photoshop. Available on the internet... if you know how it works... h34r: There are a couple of online label makers though... google will be your friend

Read through the label thread, alot of people mention what software they use


----------



## keifer33 (15/6/10)

There are free alternatives

Photoshop = GIMP

Illustrator = inkscape

if done with vector graphics via inkscape/illustrator they can better be scaled and won't be as restrictive.


----------



## Fents (15/6/10)

there is an online one that lets you create a label and then you pay them to make it for you and post them to you. only problem for them is when you have finished they show you a sample picture which has not got sample stamped all over it therefore its just a right click "save as" type thing. not really an honest thing to do though is it...


----------



## benchick (15/6/10)

excellent, will chase down that thread, have adobe already and havnt had much luck with it for photos etc, their are a couple on the net which i found after a quick search, one was called the labeller and the other one was label maker 2.15 or something. not much info other than that on those ones.


----------



## benchick (15/6/10)

keifer33 said:


> There are free alternatives
> 
> Photoshop = GIMP
> 
> ...


ok just downloading gimp, will give that a try


----------



## Nodrog (15/6/10)

it doesn't get much easier than this:

http://www.beerlabelizer.com/

big thanks to Andy at NZRealBeer


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (15/6/10)

THIS website has some pre created labels, some good ones, that you can add your own writing to.
You add your own writing, save the picture, create the correct size ( I use paint.net), print, and label created.

That is if you don't want to use software.

YB


----------



## Franko (15/6/10)

As far as I'm concerned you just cant beat Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator I use them to make all my labels

Franko


----------



## mxd (15/6/10)

adobe photoshop is what the wife used, different layers for colour of class and name and type.


Franko said:


> As far as I'm concerned you just cant beat Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator I use them to make all my labels
> 
> Franko


----------



## benchick (15/6/10)

Mentioned before i had adobe, but it wasnt photoshop, it was another one, my mistake, anyways, tried to download gimp and no luck, was running too slow so got inkscape instead. seems like a capable program considering its free, just going to take a good sit down to work it all out. photoshop and the like are quiet pricey, too pricey for what i want to do, sussed out the label makers on the other web sites, not bad but not what i was looking for. seems that this inkscape, photoshop and similar programs etc would all take a fair amount of time to work out but should look the goods once finished. fingers crossed.


----------



## marksy (15/6/10)

http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorials/desig...be-illustrator/

this is a great tutorial.


----------



## Cocko (15/6/10)

Photoshops tutes here

Enjoy.


----------



## DU99 (15/6/10)

Cool program... http://www.beerlabelizer.com/ Thanks


----------



## flano (17/6/10)

anyone have info on the actual label itself...( not the design)

Can you get waterproof stickers from somewhere like officeworks that you just run through the printer at home??


----------



## Truman42 (24/11/11)

beernorks said:


> anyone have info on the actual label itself...( not the design)
> 
> Can you get waterproof stickers from somewhere like officeworks that you just run through the printer at home??



Im looking for the same thing. Ive designed my labels but need some software thats going to allow me to print to water proof labels all lined up correctly. I know avery do that sort of thing, anyone used avery labels and their software for beer labels? 

Are there any other choices? I didnt really find anything on this in the labels thread.

My wifes family is Mauritian and we have 35 family members coming over for boxing day. The wife wants me to put labels on my otherwise plain brown bottles of beer....sorry OUR plain brown bottles of beer...


----------



## Nodrog (26/11/11)

i've printed some on plain paper and used oversize bits of the clear sticky back film the kids use on their school books.
Plastic bottles, 'hand washwd' its been through a few cycles now and holding up ok


----------



## bunyips (26/11/11)

Just did a bit of a search on the interweb thing and this might help
http://www.blanklabels.com.au/index.php?ma...&cPath=9_18
I think


----------



## homebrewkid (1/3/12)

hey guys i know this thread is getting old, but i work for a office choice dealer and i know avery make heavy duty labels designed to go on 44 gallon drums and shipping containers and things like tha,t i get everything at cost but i know they are not cheap, i will get prices and see how many variants we have in stock [if we have any at all, i was the storeman there for years now im the delivery driver and have no idea what is thereand will let you all know tomorrow


----------



## Cocko (1/3/12)

homebrewkid said:


> hey guys i know this thread is getting old, but i work for a office choice dealer and i know avery make heavy duty labels designed to go on 44 gallon drums and shipping containers and things like tha,t i get everything at cost but i know they are not cheap, i will get prices and see how many variants we have in stock [if we have any at all, i was the storeman there for years now im the delivery driver and have no idea what is thereand will let you all know tomorrow



Cool! Would love to get some 'mega' labels done for ferm fridges etc..




BTW: nice avatar!


----------



## homebrewkid (1/3/12)

Cocko said:


> Cool! Would love to get some 'mega' labels done for ferm fridges etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah the biggest ones we would have are A4 labels but from memory they are oil resistant and all kinds of things [maybe i havent seen them for a few years but im sure they are still there]


----------



## kario (1/3/12)

There's a label maker on the Coopers site.


----------



## kelbygreen (1/3/12)

there are heaps of software to create your own I think I used gimp in linux but cant be 100% sure lol


----------



## homebrewkid (2/3/12)

i have 1 pack of heavy duty labels in stock at work retail is $50 for a pack of 25 A4 labels they are oil and splash resistant i think around 6 bottle labels would fit on a sheet then you would have to cut them out

i could get them for around $35 and a few dollars to post them or if in sydney id bring them to you.


----------



## kario (2/3/12)

homebrewkid said:


> i have 1 pack of heavy duty labels in stock at work retail is $50 for a pack of 25 A4 labels they are oil and splash resistant i think around 6 bottle labels would fit on a sheet then you would have to cut them out
> 
> i could get them for around $35 and a few dollars to post them or if in sydney id bring them to you.



I assume one would need a colour 'laser' printer to print waterproof labels?

My understanding is that inkjets are water based inks.


----------



## homebrewkid (2/3/12)

kario said:


> I assume one would need a colour 'laser' printer to print waterproof labels?
> 
> My understanding is that inkjets are water based inks.




yes you are right these are laser labels id forgotten to check [see what a couple years on the road out of the store does to ya] 

you could still print on them with an inkjet they wouldnt like water much though after that 

might be an idea to go to a printer and ask them what it would cost to print your custom labels [price will vary depending on how many colours you have in the label]


----------



## Uzetaab (7/3/12)

I do things a bit different. I just bought some simple mailing address labels, like you sometimes see stuck to envelopes. They are not waterproof, but I print with a cheap laser (you can get them for like $50 from dick smith or wherever). They are waterproof enough to stand up to condensation, but wont survive washing.

Anyway, My main aim was to detail the recipe I used to make that batch so I can keep track of them. I've only just started using them, so I don't know how easy they are to peel, but if they don't peel, I'll just stick the new label over the old.

They do have a simple 2 tone black and white logo on them, as well as about 4 lines of text. They actually don't look that bad. certainly better than plain bottles.

btw, microsoft word has templates for labels (including avery) built in.


----------



## Batz (7/3/12)

For $30.00 Warb will print you 100 labels on long life vinyl, done and dusted.

batz


----------



## mosto (7/3/12)

kario said:


> I assume one would need a colour 'laser' printer to print waterproof labels?
> 
> My understanding is that inkjets are water based inks.




D'oh!, schoolboy error. I bought some arched water resistant avery labels from OfficeWorks and used the Avery online templates to create the labels, which I was quite happy with, but the ink ran. Possibly because I used my inkjet to print them. Looks like I'll be printing them on the Laser printer at work from now on  .


----------

